# Recommendation for easy growing paphs in a cool growing Melbourne, Australia



## Ed3n (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum as well as to paphs. I find the flowers of this species of orchid to be very fascinating and beautiful. Other than reading some articles online about these orchids, that's all I know about these orchid. I have never own one and would like to know whether or not it is possible to grow these orchids in Melbourne, Australia which can be considered as a cool climate (or temperate) zone. A few questions I have are:

- What are some of the easiest, hardiest (and yet still beautiful) paphs for beginner?
- What medium to grow them in? Is cymbidium mix ok or just coarse bark?
- How much light, water, temperature, humidity etc.
- Is it better (or possible) to grow indoor (i.e inside the house all year long) or outdoor? humidity and temperature issue.
- Also when buying a non-flowering paph plant, how do you determine that the plant is of flowering size or how do you induce flowering?
- Do they only flower once per year? If so when is the best time/season to purchase a plant so you can see the flower?
- Can you grow them in fern bark or is it better in pot?

I think these are all the basic questions I need to get me started. Any help or suggestion are appreciated.

Eden


----------



## rdhed (Aug 3, 2009)

My first suggestion to you would be to find a local orchid society to join if you don't already. They will be able to help you get started in the right direction. The members here will help also, but people in your area already growing orchids can give you first hand experience. There are some mem bers on this forum from Australia. Be sure to use the thread seach located at the top which can answer many of your questions.
Welcome and glad to have you here. Hope to see more of your posts.

--Allen--


----------



## bench72 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Eden, Welcome to Slippertalk.

There's a huge Orchid Fair this month in Melbourne, from the 21st to the 23rd, so that is a good place to have a look at what is available in Melbourne as well as getting to know what Societies are in your area.

The address is -
Springers Leisure Centre
400 Cheltenham Road, Keysborough VIC


With regards to some of your questions... if you are growing indoors (esp winter), that will open up a bit of what you can grow (assuming that you keep your home temp warmed up during this time.)

Otherwise, you may want to try some of the Complex Hybrids which are the round dinner plate looking Paphs. Species wise, try insigne and villosum. I've had some success with growing those here in Syd where it gets down to about 6 celsius at night in winter.

good luck with the new found Paph-addiction!

cheers
tim


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2009)

:clap: WELCOME to SlipperTalk Eden! Joinining an orchid club is a good idea. They normally will have members plants on display & they might also have a sales plant table you could ask & find out specifics on a particular plant. Books are a good place to start - do you have a library nearby? a botanic garden? (they normally have libraries as well.)
I'll try to help you out on some of your questions -


Ed3n said:


> .......- What are some of the easiest, hardiest (and yet still beautiful) paphs for beginner?
> This is a loaded question! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If a paph is popular, then chances are it should be easier to grow.
> - What medium to grow them in? Is cymbidium mix ok or just coarse bark?
> Depends on the size of the plant, there are fine & medium size bark mixes as well.
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2009)

Most slippers grow more humid than other orchid families. Most have lower light requirements that Catts but higher than Phals.
Some species and their hybrids are sequentially and multi-floral and some just last a long time in bloom 2-4 months. 
Welcome from NYC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome, Eden!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi from Adelaide, Eden.. I find most people in my orchid society grow paphs like insigne (grows into large clumps very easily and tolerates bushhouse conditions), villosum, fairrieanum, complex (bulldog) hybrids and Maudiae crosses (these like being a bit warmer). Good luck..


----------



## Ed3n (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you all very kindly for your warm welcomes and for responding to my somewhat silly questions. As goldenrose mentioned, which I totally agree, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think if you believe in something, you can make it works. Infact I think all paphs are beautiful.
Thanks also to bench72 for recommending the Orchid Fair in Melbourne, I certainly won't be missing that. 
I think I pretty much have a rough idea of where to start.
I saw some paphs for auction on ebay.. what are your opinions about buying paphs from ebay? Also does anyone know which orchid society in melbourne I can join?

Cheers,

Eden


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome from Luxembourg!!! There are quite some threads here in the forum about easy growing slippers!!! take your time to visit  ! Jean


----------



## emydura (Aug 4, 2009)

Ed3n said:


> I saw some paphs for auction on ebay.. what are your opinions about buying paphs from ebay?
> Cheers,
> Eden



I'd stick clear of those on eBay for now. They are often small plants with poor root systems. Not good for beginners. My experience of Paphs on ebay in Australia is pretty poor.

I'd wait for the orchid fair where you can see the plants in person and speak to the vendours about what you are looking for. I'm not sure if Nicky Zurcher is going to be there but he might be a good one to try if he is. He sells a lot of those cooler growing species and hybrids that are pretty easy to grow. His plants are often large (multiple growths) and hence quite easy to grow on. Stick clear of small seedlings until you have more experience. Spend a bit more money and get large established plants.

Good luck

David


----------



## bench72 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Eden,

Here's a link to the Orchid Societies in Victoria -

http://www.orchidsaustralia.com/societies_VIC.htm

I agree with David, for your first Paph, I'd go with one that is bigger if not flowering size. Nicky will be at the OSCOV fair, and so will another vendor Castle Creek. They usually bring flowering size complex and Maudiae-type hybrids.

I'll be going down to Melbourne that weekend. And will probably be at the show on Friday. 

cheers
tim


----------



## Ed3n (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks David & Tim for your suggestion about buying paphs on ebay. I think I will just have to wait until the Orchid fair.

Cheers,

Eden


----------



## nikilafa (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Eden,

I'm new to the forum also and have found the site a wealth of sound knowledge and advice. 
Nicky Zurcher will be at the orchid fair at Springers (I've already put my order in) and his plants are great. 

Where in Melb are you? I've joined the southern orchids society they are located in Moorabbin.

Hope this helps.

Niki


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome Niki, to the forum. I hope you'll tell us a little about yourself and your collection. There's a special thread for that.


----------



## bench72 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi Niki, Welcome to Slippertalk. I agree about Nicky's plants... he is currently here in Sydney for the Cymbidium Club's National Orchid Extravanganza and some of the orchids he has blooming looks fantastic! There's a gorgeous complex hybrid paph Statler 'Glace' in bloom and it is amazing! Alas, one of the more expensive plants he has.. but it is a quality plant and bloom.


----------

